

Innovate Like Google. - ideas101
http://conversationstarter.hbsp.com/2008/05/innovate_like_google.html

======
diego
This video is aimed at mature organizations. Pretty much everything he says
should be obvious by now to anyone seriously involved in internet startups. It
may be worth watching if you are a middle manager at a large company,
especially one outside the field of software.

